# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Απορροφητήρας Pyramis 10ετίας

## DimMani

Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά . Το «δώρο» της εκκίνησης του 2020 , είναι ότι χάλασε ο απορροφητήρας . Pyramis 10ετίας , ξαφνικά δεν σβήνει με τον συρόμενο διακόπτη , μυρίζει άσχημα και βγάζει λίγο καπνό . Κλείνω την ασφάλεια από τον πίνακα , την ξανα-ανάβω και δεν σβήνει , αλλά αργοπεθαίνει και τελικά πεθαίνει . Αυτή την αίσθηση μου έδωσε . Δεν ανάβει πλέον με τίποτα . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι διακόπτης ; Ή μοτέρ ; Που νομίζω ότι είναι διπλό . Δεν ξέρω πως να αφαιρέσω/αποσυνδέσω τον διακόπτη . Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων .

----------


## xsterg

αν δεν γνωριζεις καλεσε ηλεκτολογο.

----------


## andyferraristi

Υποψιάζομαι ότι αρχίζει να σου λιώνει το πλακετάκι των διακοπτών ...

----------

DimMani (12-01-20)

----------


## thanasis 1

Απο χθες ο απορροφητηρας οταν τον βαζεις σε λειτουργια γυρναει μεν αλλα αργα και στις δυο σκαλες που εχει.Η φτερωτη γυρναει ανετα με το χερι χωρις καποια δυσκολια.Ετσι σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να φταιει ο πυκνωτης.Ο απορροφητηρας φοραει εναν πυκνωτη κυλινδρικο 2uf σαν και αυτον,εγω εχω εναν πυκνωτη πολυπροπυλενιου στα 1.2uf σαν και αυτον απο χαλασμενο επιτραπεζιο ανεμιστηρα.Μπορω να τον βαλω εστω για δοκιμη??Μπορει επειδη ειναι 1.2uf να μην ξεκινησει το μοτερ?

----------

